# Formatage iPod Nano



## pernel (8 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je suis nouveau switcher (Pc vers Mac), et j'utilisais mon Nano 8 go, maintenant j'aimerai l'utiliser sur mon mac, mais du coup il est formaté sur pc.
Comment faire pour le formater et le synchroniser avec mon iTunes de mon mac?

merci par avance


----------



## iShin (8 Mars 2008)

Pas besoin de le formater.
J'utilise mon iPod nano formaté en Windows sans problème avec iTunes.


----------



## pim (9 Mars 2008)

Sans vouloir m'inscrire en porte-à-faux par rapport à iShin, certes il n'est pas nécessaire de le reformater, mais c'est néanmoins recommandé si tu veux conserver une bonne vitesse de transfert. En effet, ton Mac écrira plus vite sur un formatage Mac que sur un formatage Windows.

En revanche, si tu dois rebrancher de temps en temps ton iPod sur PC, là il ne faut pas le formater en Mac, sinon ton PC ne pourrait plus rien en faire.

Pour effectuer ce reformatage, tout se passe sous iTunes. Une fois l'iPod branché, clique sur "Restauration" et suit les indications. Attention : la restauration du logiciel de l&#8217;iPod efface toutes les données de l&#8217;iPod nano, y compris tous les morceaux de musique.

Un petit lien très bien fait pour tout savoir sur l'iPod :

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipodnano/


----------



## iShin (9 Mars 2008)

pim a dit:


> Sans vouloir m'inscrire en porte-à-faux par rapport à iShin



Manquerait plus que ça 




pim a dit:


> En revanche, si tu dois rebrancher de temps en temps ton iPod sur PC, là il ne faut pas le formater en Mac, sinon ton PC ne pourrait plus rien en faire.



Exact, c'est pourquoi j'ai choisi de rester en formatage Windows car il m'arrive fréquemment de le brancher sur un PC sous XP.

Au moins avec cette solution ton iPod peut être utilisé avec les 2 OS.


----------

